# Boonen - Paris Roubaix - "Because I Can"



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Classic interview moment. Sherwin interviewing Boonen after his win on Sunday asking Boonen why he rode off the front at 55km to go: Boonen first replies "Because I can" then realizes most likely that the reply, while true, was perhaps a bit cocky, and softens it with a more detailed explanation. Certainly, on Sunday, he could do whatever he wanted.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Muhammad Ali; "It ain't braggin' if you can back it up"
Wild Bill Hicock; "It ain't braggin', if you did it"

Nuff said


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

I like Tommy, always have, but a little humility can go a long way.

Tom, why did you do those lines of coke?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Dynastar said:


> Muhammad Ali; "It ain't braggin' if you can back it up"
> Wild Bill Hicock; "It ain't braggin', if you did it"
> 
> Nuff said


Well...they may not have been bragging at the time, but I am not sure those two are masters of the English language.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

bnoojin said:


> I like Tommy, always have, but a little humility can go a long way.
> 
> Tom, why did you do those lines of coke?



Because he's human.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Haters gonna hate. 

Boonen kicked ass. There's no nice way to put it. He rode off, by himself on one of the toughest one day races in all of cycling. 

Like a boss!!!


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

How many times have we seen that same thing unfold - rider(s) off the front, miles counting down, time gap counting down "Will they be able to hold'em off?" But... but... the gap kept widening. It was awesome. He'd hit the cobbles and the gap would shrink by 4 seconds.... 'cause the peloton was still on pavement. They'd hit the cobbles... and the gap would increase by 7 seconds... To watch a team - a *#$&ing team organize at the front... and fall apart as TB just kept increasing the gap. One the best races I've watched.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

If ever there was a case of everyone racing against one person, it was here. Hopefully those who accuse him of only being able to win in a sprint (though he has won this way before) will be quiet. That was absolute brutality.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Because he's human.


not following your reasoning.

my comment is on the "because I can" mentality. you do realize the slope that starts with an equivocation of because one is human?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> not following your reasoning.
> 
> my comment is on "because I can" mentality. you do realize the slope that starts with an equivocation of because one is human?


You're harshing my chill.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

I kinda like TB as well. He did good at the P-R. 
I hope it's the camera angle, but boy his bike looks tiny...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

eekase said:


> I kinda like TB as well. He did good at the P-R.
> I hope it's the camera angle, but boy his bike looks tiny...


Being 6'4" (round the same height as Tom) and having seen his bike up close I was suprised at how small it looked. I ride a 61 specalized Tarmac which has the same length TT as Toms bike but his head tube is much shorter and he runs a 140 stem vs my 110. My position is pretty low (13cms of drop) all I can figure is he has a very long torso and shorter legs.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree with Chris Webb. Boonen knew he had to go. Pozzato and Ballan were not going to work with him. If he let the group behind catch up, he would have had to contend with 4 Sky riders and 3 BMC. Then when Pozzato fell it gave him the opportunity to make the group behind start thinking about second place. But he should buy Terpstra, Chavanel and Steegmans each a new Mercedes for burying themselves when called upon. Boonen is a great rider, but without the efforts of those three, he would not have been in the position he was in with 50k to go. But that is all part of teamwork.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Boonen is the man!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

bnoojin said:


> Tom, why did you do those lines of coke?


Pretty trivial compared to your average NFLer. Yet some feel the need to bring it up over and over again.

How many NHL players have killed people while drunk driving? I can think of a couple, one Dan Heatley is still playing. Do you ask him why he killed someone every time you hear his name?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

bnoojin said:


> not following your reasoning.
> 
> my comment is on the "because I can" mentality. you do realize the slope that starts with an equivocation of because one is human?




Your question: Tom, why did you do those lines of coke?

My answer: "Because he's human." 

In other words, he's human therefore he is not infallible. Do you think you're infallible?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

bnoojin said:


> not following your reasoning.
> 
> my comment is on the "because I can" mentality. you do realize the slope that starts with an equivocation of because one is human?


Your comment: "I like Tommy, always have, but a little humility can go a long way."

Did Boonen say something that he hasn't proven to be true?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*wide angle lens*



eekase said:


> I kinda like TB as well. He did good at the P-R.
> I hope it's the camera angle, but boy his bike looks tiny...


his head is as big as a 700 c wheel


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he does*



32and3cross said:


> Being 6'4" (round the same height as Tom) and having seen his bike up close I was suprised at how small it looked. I ride a 61 specalized Tarmac which has the same length TT as Toms bike but his head tube is much shorter and he runs a 140 stem vs my 110. My position is pretty low (13cms of drop) all I can figure is he has a very long torso and shorter legs.


he has a 56-57 ST and a 60 -61 TT. He has a 'Belgian Build', very similar to Roger's. Eddy says it is the perfect build for Paris Roubaix, large and strong with low center of gravity and long-ish wheel base. Axel Merckx is the same height but rides a 61-62 ST and never could ride the stones like Tom.

Boonen went cause all he had were wheel suckers, if he has to ride out front, might as well do it alone. He did it because I think he wanted to win like a real hard man. He wanted to tie Roger in Roger-esque fashion. I think winning 4 deserves that, if he'd have won it in a sprint it wouldn't have meant as much


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

foto said:


> You're harshing my chill.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

eekase said:


> I kinda like TB as well. He did good at the P-R.
> I hope it's the camera angle, but boy his bike looks tiny...


Photo shot with a wide angle lens at eye level during a left hand turn, closer to his head which makes his body look bigger and his bike look smaller. It is always better with a wide angle lens to shoot low.



Oh, Tom Boonen is a beast. Flanders then paris roubaix the next weekend.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If he had stayed in the pack there woulda been a greater chance of getting knocked off his bike or held up by a crash. He went cause he had the legs and he knew it would be safer.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Boonen went cause all he had were wheel suckers, if he has to ride out front, might as well do it alone. He did it because I think he wanted to win like a real hard man. He wanted to tie Roger in Roger-esque fashion. I think winning 4 deserves that, if he'd have won it in a sprint it wouldn't have meant as much


And he didn't have to worry about Cancellara.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

fortune favours the bold


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> And he didn't have to worry about Cancellara.


Yep you're right Tom didn't have to worry about Fabby C's even bigger head getting in the way of the camera.

But then Fabby C has never single handedly destroyed the Sky Professional Cycling Team


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Pretty trivial compared to your average NFLer. Yet some feel the need to bring it up over and over again.
> 
> How many NHL players have killed people while drunk driving? I can think of a couple, one Dan Heatley is still playing. Do you ask him why he killed someone every time you hear his name?


yes, NFL players are bad men, I get it, you've forgotten the NBA. first time I've ever posted about Tom's indiscretions.

don't know who Dan Heatley is, don't care, the NHL is pretty trivial to me.

the point is the in the context, please review.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Your question: Tom, why did you do those lines of coke?
> 
> My answer: "Because he's human."
> 
> In other words, he's human therefore he is not infallible. Do you think you're infallible?


you're out of context. the question is in relation to "because I can". it's that sort of mentality that can get one in trouble, pretty simple stuff really. I enjoy his racing exploits, I hope he doesn't get in trouble or disrespect his rivals, that can come back to bite you.

yes, thanks. humans make mistakes... it doesn't excuse them.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> you're out of context. the question is in relation to "because I can". it's that sort of mentality that can get one in trouble, pretty simple stuff really. I enjoy his racing exploits, I hope he doesn't get in trouble or disrespect his rivals, that can come back to bite you.
> 
> yes, thanks. humans make mistakes... it doesn't excuse them.


What is your problem? Getting a little high in the off season is not some huge indiscretion. Especially considering some of the other choices facing pro cyclists. He didn't get in trouble because of the consequence of his occasional recreational drug use. He got in trouble because it turned up in the course of the over-zealous drug monitoring that goes on in pro cycling. He's not a cheater, he's not a criminal, and as far as we know, he hasn't hurt anybody. Either physically or emotionally. Except for Roger De Vlaeminck.

Get off it, it isn't even any of your business anyway.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

foto said:


> What is your problem? Getting a little high in the off season is not some huge indiscretion. Especially considering some of the other choices facing pro cyclists. He didn't get in trouble because of the consequence of his occasional recreational drug use. He got in trouble because it turned up in the course of the over-zealous drug monitoring that goes on in pro cycling. He's not a cheater, he's not a criminal, and as far as we know, he hasn't hurt anybody. Either physically or emotionally. Except for Roger De Vlaeminck.
> 
> Get off it, it isn't even any of your business anyway.


harshing your chill? you don't have to pay any attention to my opinions. 

equivocation for our sports heroes is reaching new lows nowadays ("at least he's not so and so sports figure who beats his wife and tramples puppies"). you could also point to the examples of sports figures that don't have those kinds of indiscretions. yes, it is an indiscretion to get caught using an illicit drug. as far as "over-zealous drug testing", you can take that to another forum. "he's not a cheater"- again- to another forum.

What Roger DV said was sour grapes from a sour old man.

we'll agree to disagree that sports heroes are role models for good or bad and that makes it public business.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> harshing your chill? you don't have to pay any attention to my opinions.
> 
> equivocation for our sports heroes is reaching new lows nowadays ("at least he's not so and so sports figure who beats his wife and tramples puppies"). you could also point to the examples of sports figures that don't have those kinds of indiscretions. yes, it is an indiscretion to get caught using an illicit drug. as far as "over-zealous drug testing", you can take that to another forum. "he's not a cheater"- again- to another forum.
> 
> ...


So, you are saying the mistake he made was getting caught? Why is getting wasted on 10 beers in the private company of close friends ok, but taking a recreational drug a huge mistake? Why is having a teenaged girlfriend ok, but not a bump of coke?

Again, he isn't Lindsay Lohan, getting wasted and driving his car into a bunch of people. His private life was forced into the public sphere because of drug testing and he still won races.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

bnoojin said:


> you're out of context. the question is in relation to "because I can". it's that sort of mentality that can get one in trouble, pretty simple stuff really. I enjoy his racing exploits, I hope he doesn't get in trouble or disrespect his rivals, that can come back to bite you.
> 
> yes, thanks. humans make mistakes... it doesn't excuse them.


No, it is you who is out of context. 

Boonen truthfully answered "because I can" to a very specific question about his approach to how he won the 2012 Paris-Roubaix road race and you're trying to make it into some larger issue that encompasses a previous private/person health matter involving substance abuse for which he has apparently taken full responsibility for including getting professional medical treatment. 

No worries though because you're human too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bnoojin said:


> harshing your chill? you don't have to pay any attention to my opinions.
> 
> equivocation for our sports heroes is reaching new lows nowadays ("at least he's not so and so sports figure who beats his wife and tramples puppies"). you could also point to the examples of sports figures that don't have those kinds of indiscretions. yes, it is an indiscretion to get caught using an illicit drug. as far as "over-zealous drug testing", you can take that to another forum. "he's not a cheater"- again- to another forum.
> 
> ...


Sports heroes are sports heroes, not role models. Parents are role models.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> Why is having a teenaged girlfriend ok, but not a bump of coke?
> .


one is legal the other not?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bnoojin said:


> we'll agree to disagree that sports heroes are role models for good or bad and that makes it public business.


So any sports performance is subject to an apparently mandatory discussion about whether the athlete is a good or bad person? That's a bit much.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Who gives a sh!t if he did coke at some point. Was he on coke when he won? Was Sky smokin spliff? Boonen won, nobody else had the goods, simple as that. The chase couldn't mount a response, but even more so nobody could match his performance. Tom, in top form, gave 110% and it showed.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> one is legal the other not?


Sorry, not good enough. Laws don't define morality. Case in point, you show me a person who has never once broken a law at some point.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Roadrider22 said:


> Classic interview moment. Sherwin interviewing Boonen after his win on Sunday asking Boonen why he rode off the front at 55km to go: Boonen first replies "Because I can" then realizes most likely that the reply, while true, was perhaps a bit cocky, and softens it with a more detailed explanation. Certainly, on Sunday, he could do whatever he wanted.


I think he has earned the right to say this in an interview. The way he just rode away was very, very impressive. It is especially amazing considering he didn't have to do it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

J24 said:


> But then Fabby C has never single handedly destroyed the Sky Professional Cycling Team


I seem to recall Cancellara on some pretty lonely rides near Roubaix.

I also seem to recall seeing Boonen getting caught out in slower groups.

Boonen knew with Cancellara out that no one could stay with him on the cobbles. It was a great effort and amazing to watch, but there will always be a "what if" (which goes with the territory in bike racing).


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Just watched this, Boonen rode like a machine. Incredible ride, very inspiring except I would only be able to ride about 60 seconds like he does.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

55x11 said:


> I think he has earned the right to say this in an interview. The way he just rode away was very, very impressive. It is especially amazing considering he didn't have to do it.


So true. What an unreal performance. I would love to someday see a documentary on this year's classics following TB and team.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> I seem to recall Cancellara on some pretty lonely rides near Roubaix.
> 
> I also seem to recall seeing Boonen getting caught out in slower groups.
> 
> Boonen knew with Cancellara out that no one could stay with him on the cobbles. It was a great effort and amazing to watch, but there will always be a "what if" (which goes with the territory in bike racing).


There's always next year.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

bnoojin said:


> yes, thanks. humans make mistakes... it doesn't excuse them.





TerminatorX91 said:


> No, it is you who is out of context.
> 
> Boonen truthfully answered "because I can" to a very specific question about his approach to how he won the 2012 Paris-Roubaix road race


Another context:
English is not Boonen's 1st language, maybe not even his 3rd. 

"Because I can" more than likely meant, "Because I was able to do it this time". Boonen has never been outwardly cocky or conceited. I'm surprised everyone is so quick to deny him the benefit of doubt here.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

davidka said:


> Another context:
> English is not Boonen's 1st language, maybe not even his 3rd.
> 
> "Because I can" more than likely meant, "Because I was able to do it this time". Boonen has never been outwardly cocky or conceited. I'm surprised everyone is so quick to deny him the benefit of doubt here.


This also ^


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

foto said:


> So, you are saying the mistake he made was getting caught? Why is getting wasted on 10 beers in the private company of close friends ok, but taking a recreational drug a huge mistake? Why is having a teenaged girlfriend ok, but not a bump of coke?
> 
> Again, he isn't Lindsay Lohan, getting wasted and driving his car into a bunch of people. His private life was forced into the public sphere because of drug testing and he still won races.


I'm saying we know he was using *because* he was caught. if he wasn't caught, we (the public) would not have known.

I don't know how beers got into the discussion, but if you want to discuss illegal and legal drug use- take it to another forum. who said a teenage girlfriend was ok? you seem to be having a lot of internal dialogue. As a father, I wouldn't want Tom or any other adult male dating my 16 year old daughter.

Lindsay Lohan is your example? really? at least Michael Vick would've been a sports figure.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

TerminatorX91 said:


> No, it is you who is out of context.
> 
> Boonen truthfully answered "because I can" to a very specific question about his approach to how he won the 2012 Paris-Roubaix road race and you're trying to make it into some larger issue that encompasses a previous private/person health matter involving substance abuse for which he has apparently taken full responsibility for including getting professional medical treatment.
> 
> No worries though because you're human too.


ok, I'll break it down for you. oftentimes when a sports figures reach an elevated level of power, fame and financial wherewithal, many things seem permissive because they are readily available. you've heard about how power corrupts? pretty basic psychology.

Tom was previously living in Monaco, a playground for the rich and famous. Tom got caught twice (seeing a pattern here?) and was almost charged criminally and out of cycling. that would have been a real shame and I hope he's gotten the help he needs. If I comment on him from my perspective, I'm allowed. If you take issue with my sarcastic jab at him, well, then you do.

but, then again we'll assume you're human as well. we can play rubber and glue games all day but that's tiresome.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> I'm saying we know he was using *because* he was caught. if he wasn't caught, we (the public) would not have known.
> 
> I don't know how beers got into the discussion, but if you want to discuss illegal and legal drug use- take it to another forum. who said a teenage girlfriend was ok? you seem to be having a lot of internal dialogue. As a father, I wouldn't want Tom or any other adult male dating my 16 year old daughter.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan is your example? really? at least Michael Vick would've been a sports figure.


Don't give me that crap, if you don't want to discuss drug use, don't bring it up in a cycling forum. jerk.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

il sogno said:


> Sports heroes are sports heroes, not role models. Parents are role models.


oh boy, Charles Barkley has joined the forum. 

ok, we disagree. I tried to emulate Walter Payton, Bill Buckner, Bruce Sutter, Dan Gable and Greg LeMond.
Since I grew up without my father around my grandfather was my greatest influence but the above athletes had a strong influence on my life on and off the field for what they did.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Pablo said:


> So any sports performance is subject to an apparently mandatory discussion about whether the athlete is a good or bad person? That's a bit much.


I don't know where you got "mandatory discussion". I made a comment based on my opinion and I hope Tom *keeps his nose clean*, I love watching him race.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

davidka said:


> Another context:
> English is not Boonen's 1st language, maybe not even his 3rd.
> 
> "Because I can" more than likely meant, "Because I was able to do it this time". Boonen has never been outwardly cocky or conceited. I'm surprised everyone is so quick to deny him the benefit of doubt here.


Boonen has excellent English.

He is cocky.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

foto said:


> Don't give me that crap, if you don't want to discuss drug use, don't bring it up in a cycling forum. jerk.


name calling isn't necesary. the drug use reference was ancillary to the original line of "because I can". 

you seem to want to debate wether "recreational" drug use is right or wrong, I'm not interested in that.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> name calling isn't necesary. the drug use reference was ancillary to the original line of "because I can".
> 
> you seem to want to debate wether "recreational" drug use is right or wrong, I'm not interested in that.


You seem to think professional athletes should adhere to your personal moral standard. No one asked you for your opinion, that frankly I found to be more than a little bit contentious. If you don't want to discuss your opinions, don't share them, and stop commenting here.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

foto said:


> You seem to think professional athletes should adhere to your personal moral standard. No one asked you for your opinion, that frankly I found to be more than a little bit contentious. If you don't want to discuss your opinions, don't share them, and stop commenting here.


wether you realize it or not, everyone has a personal moral standard that we apply to others. ours probably differ. you find issue with my commenting on Boonen's drug use. I don't want to debate your opinions on drug use, or anyone else's for that matter. I would go to another forum for that kind of fun. 

I made a comment on the OP's post and Tom's attitude as I perceived it to be. I have responded to posters who have taken issue with my comment. but in the spirit of respecting the "Pro Cycling-Race Discussion" forum content I'm not interested in straying any further than that from racers/racing.

I didn't address you in my original post, and yet you find it "more than a little bit contentious". why is that?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

if that quote startles you wait until you hear this one :

“I realise I could be considered one of the best classics riders of all time,” said Boonen. “My career’s not over yet, I’ll see where it ends.”


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> wether you realize it or not, everyone has a personal moral standard that we apply to others. ours probably differ. you find issue with my commenting on Boonen's drug use. I don't want to debate your opinions on drug use, or anyone else's for that matter. I would go to another forum for that kind of fun.
> 
> I made a comment on the OP's post and Tom's attitude as I perceived it to be. I have responded to posters who have taken issue with my comment. but in the spirit of respecting the "Pro Cycilng-Race Discussion" forum content I'm not interested in straying any further than that from racers/racing.
> 
> I didn't address you in my original post, and yet you find it "more than a little bit contentious". why is that?


Because my life has been seriously effected by the strict application of other people's moral standards, reflected in the judgmental comments you made about someone else's personal life. I am assuming you do not know Boonen personally, yet you are quick to judge his strength of character based upon a single drug test. What gives you that right?


Well, "seriously effected" might be a little strong. Maybe "significantly effected".


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> Sorry, not good enough. Laws don't define morality. Case in point, you show me a person who has never once broken a law at some point.


show me a person that has not broken the morality of someone else. 
I only pointed out why one brought him to the court room in belgium and the other did not. One can keep him off the road for a few month, the other probably a nice spit shine. 
by the way, he was caught with coke three times. Each of them could have had an impact on his career. he was lucky with the particular judge in one instance, but it has had it's price in being barred from starts. So yes, considering the legal, and team, consequences, at some point he does appear to lack decent judgement.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> show me a person that has not broken the morality of someone else.
> I only pointed out why one brought him to the court room in belgium and the other did not. One can keep him off the road for a few month, the other probably a nice spit shine.
> by the way, he was caught with coke three times. Each of them could have had an impact on his career. he was lucky with the particular judge in one instance, but it has had it's price in being barred from starts. So yes, considering the legal, and team, consequences, at some point he does appear to lack decent judgement.


Ok fair enough, your point is well taken.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

foto said:


> Because my life has been seriously effected by the strict application of other people's moral standards, reflected in the judgmental comments you made about someone else's personal life. I am assuming you do not know Boonen personally, yet you are quick to judge his strength of character based upon a single drug test. What gives you that right?


I'm sorry that your life has been seriously affected in a negative way. I really am. but to say that an individual cannot say that a certain kind of behavior or actions is wrong because it's "judgemntal" is fallacious. where would it stop?
that being said, just because I made some snarky comment on an internet forum doesn't mean much of anything, certainly not to Tom Boonen. I've made some serious mistakes in my life, worse than Tom's and I am not suggesting I'm superior. I had friends and family tell me I was wrong and I knew it deep down that I had to make changes. I know too well the depths of human fallibility, I'm living with the consequences and always will be. 
I apologize if I offended you, it was not my intention, but my beliefs and opinions remain the same.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bnoojin said:


> I'm sorry that your life has been seriously affected in a negative way. I really am. but to say that an individual cannot say that a certain kind of behavior or actions is wrong because it's "judgemental" is fallacious. where would it stop?
> that being said, just because I made some snarky comment on an internet forum doesn't mean much of anything, certainly not to Tom Boonen. I've made some serious mistakes in my life, worse than Tom's and I am not suggesting I'm superior. I had friends and family tell me I was wrong and I knew it deep down that I had to make changes. I know too well the depths of human fallibility, I'm living with the consequences and always will be.
> I apologize if I offended you, it was not my intention, but my beliefs and opinions remain the same.


Wow, thanks for that awesome post! I too am sorry, I have a habit of being emotional and reactionary when I sign on in here for some reason. Maybe there just isn't enough nuance in cycling to keep me on track?


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

foto said:


> Wow, thanks for that awesome post! I too am sorry, I have a habit of being emotional and reactionary when I sign on in here for some reason. Maybe there just isn't enough nuance in cycling to keep me on track?


yes, almost inherently all nuance is lost in internet forums. they can be tricky to navigate at times.

best to you, foto.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me reiterate, BOONEN is THE MAN!!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

take BOONENs self confidence over cavindish any day


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

bnoojin said:


> I As a father, I wouldn't want Tom or any other adult male dating my 16 year old daughter.


I'm with you but it's perfectly legal in Belgium. Age of consent is 15 in France and Monaco, 13 in Spain.



bnoojin said:


> Boonen has excellent English.
> 
> He is cocky.


I'd say he has good English, most Americans don't have excellent English, at least not to a degree that they could reliably use the correct words to bring across their idea on the 1st try. I hear Europeans incorrectly use "can" often, I still think this was the case here. 



rubbersoul said:


> take BOONENs self confidence over cavindish any day


This^. Boonen=confident, Cav=cocky.

I don't take issue with his comment about being considered one of the best, the scoreboard reads clearly and he can see where he stands. So can we.


----------



## supermex (Aug 12, 2006)

In my eyes Boonen's palmares trum Cav's any day. He rode basically a rode whole team off his wheel and opened up a huge gap, in the hardest one day race that there is. 

All this talk of him doing coke has nothing to do with his results whatsoever, never has never will. I guess there's always someone willing to beat a dead horse.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*how about this*

Boonen rules

we all suck

we all wish we could have won one of the monuments and he has 7

I don't look for him to be my moral standard, I look for him to dole out punishment to the little frickin 140 lb climbing weenies

Big Ups to the Big Men! I miss Maggy


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

bnoojin said:


> ...that's tiresome.


The time for you to have concerned yourself with that would have been back when you started with your first post here.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> Boonen rules
> 
> we all suck
> 
> ...


Exactly. I just can't see an "alfeñique" as my cycling hero.

(alfeñique is a Spanish word, I don't know how to translate it in English , maybe waif ? )


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

"Alfenique" or 140 pound runts...I cannot relate to them or admire them. 
Looking at those pictures of Andy Schleck in a swimsuit almost made me sick. He looks like an anorexic girl.
Boonen is a man.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I was 6'3" and 190 lbs before my 15th birthday. My cycling mentors told me to give it up or find a track

I'm glad I have heroes today, I'm glad they dominate my favorite races, my season goes down hill from here
Tom put 1:35 into a large group trying to catch him
What's not to be cocky about?


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there anyone else here besides me who isnt overly impressed by Boonen's Roubaix win? I mean I give the guy all the credit in the world for putting himself out there like that and I bow down to the awesome power it takes to make a 50k solo stick but I dont think its an unbelievable feat. Boonen was able to make the move he made because none of the other teams in the peloton were willing to work together to bring him back. 

Team Sky did make an effort at one point to reduce the gap but they didnt have the right complement of riders in their bunch to make that kind of push without help from at least one other team and they never got it. One by one the Sky boys burned out until it was clear that Boonen was going to hold out and the peloton started racing for second. 

Again, credit where credit is due. Boonen made a bold move that worked and he does deserve credit for that. But I do believe he was beatable and it was just the inability of the other riders to work together that kept them from pulling him back in.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never been in an official road race, but I have competed in triathlons where overt pacelines and pelotons were the rule and also lots of cycling club sufferfests. The concept that a single rider could basically not only stay away but could INCREASE a gap over a paceline or peloton is mindboggling, even in the cobbles of PR. 

The first road race I ever saw was Cancellara doing a similar beast of ride at the same race in 2010. Since then it has always been the races where a single rider, or small group of 2 or 3, rides away from the rest of the field that I remember the most. Thor in last year's TdF, and now Boonen has etched a place in my memory, the kind that I reach for when I am pressing forward to catch a breakaway group, or stay away from the chasers. 

We can debate the integrity or morality of these riders all day long, but in the end, its what they do on the bike that matters. Because that is the only place where the reality of pro cycling can intersect the dreams of an ordinary cyclist like myself.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

BicycleBastard said:


> Is there anyone else here besides me who isnt overly impressed by Boonen's Roubaix win? I mean I give the guy all the credit in the world for putting himself out there like that and I bow down to the awesome power it takes to make a 50k solo stick but I dont think its an unbelievable feat. Boonen was able to make the move he made because none of the other teams in the peloton were willing to work together to bring him back.
> 
> Team Sky did make an effort at one point to reduce the gap but they didnt have the right complement of riders in their bunch to make that kind of push without help from at least one other team and they never got it. One by one the Sky boys burned out until it was clear that Boonen was going to hold out and the peloton started racing for second.
> 
> Again, credit where credit is due. Boonen made a bold move that worked and he does deserve credit for that. But I do believe he was beatable and it was just the inability of the other riders to work together that kept them from pulling him back in.



Who was he beatable by? He probably would have won if they caught him anyway. 

That was the second longest solo ride to the finish ever in PR and the fastest finish ever on the modern course (since the 60's). That was an incredible ride. 

It sounds like the peloton is overly impressed so I will be too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> "Alfenique" or 140 pound runts...I cannot relate to them or admire them.
> Looking at those pictures of Andy Schleck in a swimsuit almost made me sick. He looks like an anorexic girl.
> Boonen is a man.


ilustration


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

BicycleBastard said:


> Is there anyone else here besides me who isnt overly impressed by Boonen's Roubaix win? I mean I give the guy all the credit in the world for putting himself out there like that and I bow down to the awesome power it takes to make a 50k solo stick but I dont think its an unbelievable feat. Boonen was able to make the move he made because none of the other teams in the peloton were willing to work together to bring him back.
> 
> Team Sky did make an effort at one point to reduce the gap but they didnt have the right complement of riders in their bunch to make that kind of push without help from at least one other team and they never got it. One by one the Sky boys burned out until it was clear that Boonen was going to hold out and the peloton started racing for second.
> 
> Again, credit where credit is due. Boonen made a bold move that worked and he does deserve credit for that. But I do believe he was beatable and it was just the inability of the other riders to work together that kept them from pulling him back in.


Im guessing its pretty much just you. The win was impressive BECAUSE he was beatable. picking the right time and making the move stick are what makes that move impressive. Being smart enough to see to combination of riders and the fact that they would hesitate and watch each other before getting organized is why Boonen's tactics as much as his fitness helped him win. 

He did not open up a huge gap right away in fact it slowing crept upward and stalled out and even fell a few seconds several times which clearly means people were riding to bring him back. BTW sky not "make and effort at one point" they formed a consistant and steady chase for K after K .

When you talk about the inability of the other riders to work together your basicly talking about every race that is not a straight up hill climb because really if everyone is willing to work together no one is ever getting away, ever playing your opponents against each other and read the race are time honored and powerful tactics.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

sustaining 55 kph.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

BicycleBastard said:


> he was beatable


Since nobody beat him, he was not beatable.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Since nobody beat him, he was not beatable.


He was beatable, there just wasn't anyone there that could beat him. And that's what made him unbeatable.

But maybe BicycleBastard read this

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-vlaeminck-boonens-paris-roubaix-rivals-were-third-rate


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> sustaining 55 kph.


freaking re-crazy!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

velodog said:


> He was beatable, there just wasn't anyone there that could beat him. And that's what made him unbeatable.
> 
> But maybe BicycleBastard read this
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-vlaeminck-boonens-paris-roubaix-rivals-were-third-rate


"Tom is the best spring rider of the last twenty years," he said. "But now he needs to try and win Milan-San Remo and the Giro di Lombardia like I did."

The man has a point. That would be mind blowing, and shut De Vlaeminck up for good.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Im guessing its pretty much just you. The win was impressive BECAUSE he was beatable. picking the right time and making the move stick are what makes that move impressive. Being smart enough to see to combination of riders and the fact that they would hesitate and watch each other before getting organized is why Boonen's tactics as much as his fitness helped him win.
> 
> He did not open up a huge gap right away in fact it slowing crept upward and stalled out and even fell a few seconds several times which clearly means people were riding to bring him back. BTW sky not "make and effort at one point" they formed a consistant and steady chase for K after K .
> 
> When you talk about the inability of the other riders to work together your basicly talking about every race that is not a straight up hill climb because really if everyone is willing to work together no one is ever getting away, ever playing your opponents against each other and read the race are time honored and powerful tactics.


Exactly! Sky's effort "at one point" lasted like 20 minutes- and he blew them off. Man, that was Epic!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

thechriswebb said:


> sustaining 55 kph.


Ironically, it was Tom who said after losing Flanders to Cancellara, "I was riding 55kph and he kept gaining time, what can you do when he rides like this?"



foto said:


> "Tom is the best spring rider of the last twenty years," he said. "But now he needs to try and win Milan-San Remo and the Giro di Lombardia like I did."
> 
> The man has a point. That would be mind blowing, and shut De Vlaeminck up for good.


I don't think he has a point. Tom should go on doing what he wants. De Vlaeminck has a great record but if he keeping score then he should sit down next to Tom and every other rider who isn't Merckx and stop with the petty jabs.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Who was he beatable by? He probably would have won if they caught him anyway.


Actually I think if the group had caught him in the last 10k he would have not even made the podium after the effort he made, which is why the win was all that more impressive at some point in the breakaway it became an all or nothing venture for Tom, and that is one of the hardest things about a solo move (at least IMO) typically if it fails you get nothing (and everyone talks about how stupid it was).


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Actually I think if the group had caught him in the last 10k he would have not even made the podium after the effort he made, which is why the win was all that more impressive at some point in the breakaway it became an all or nothing venture for Tom, and that is one of the hardest things about a solo move (at least IMO) typically if it fails you get nothing (and everyone talks about how stupid it was).


This is true.


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

nice answer...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

like. a. boss.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*which is why I love the classics*



thechriswebb said:


> This is true.


no "I'll finish with the pack and that will keep me in good contention"

you race to win, sometimes you go all in. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. But finishing 2nd doesn't really matter all that much.
I like the 'all or nothing stakes'

one man took a chance and glory smiled upon him


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*



RRRoubaix said:


> Exactly! Sky's effort "at one point" lasted like 20 minutes- and he blew them off. Man, that was Epic!


Sky riders were killing themselves to reel him in. They lost 2 Dons in the chase


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If he were caught he would've had to answer attacks from Boom, Ballan, and Flecha. If he were strong enough to cover those after being caught, then he wouldn't be caught in the first place. Sitting in the pack would put him in contention for the sprint for 4th imo.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Velodog THANKS*



velodog said:


>


that was awesome, so cool to see from the team car prespective


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*but who says*



davidka said:


> If he were caught he would've had to answer attacks from Boom, Ballan, and Flecha. If he were strong enough to cover those after being caught, then he wouldn't be caught in the first place. Sitting in the pack would put him in contention for the sprint for 4th imo.


Flecha and Boom and Ballan would attack? Boom clearly had nothing after his go. Flecha burned out after chasing. Had the 3 of them caught him, I still wouldn't have bet against him


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> Flecha and Boom and Ballan would attack? Boom clearly had nothing after his go. Flecha burned out after chasing. Had the 3 of them caught him, I still wouldn't have bet against him


They did attack, just not when Boonen was there to participate.

My hypothetical scenario has Boonen getting caught by the group. IF that had happened I don't know if he would've been able to cover the counters.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

davidka said:


> They did attack, just not when Boonen was there to participate.
> 
> My hypothetical scenario has Boonen getting caught by the group. IF that had happened I don't know if he would've been able to cover the counters.


Woulda, Coulda, Shoulda...

Boonen rode the entire Peloton off his wheel, don't nothin' else matter.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Loving the milquetoast American perspective on display here! Evidently, if you offer any post-victory quote other than, "I rode well today. My teammates did an awesome job. I thank Jesus for helping me win!" and then doing a "Tebow" on camera, then you're an arrogant pr**k?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*amen*



velodog said:


> Woulda, Coulda, Shoulda...
> 
> Boonen rode the entire Peloton off his wheel, don't nothin' else matter.


they didn't cause they couldn't

sky had 5 riders w/ 3-4 working plus the other chasers

1 minute 35 seconds

azz whupping


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Loving the milquetoast American perspective on display here! Evidently, if you offer any post-victory quote other than, "I rode well today. My teammates did an awesome job. I thank Jesus for helping me win!" and then doing a "Tebow" on camera, then you're an arrogant pr**k?


People hate it when someone smarts off about their abilities, and then has the sauce to back it up  Personally I love it.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Tom was simply awesome that day. And he did not wear any gloves!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*do you think most Belgians*



foto said:


> "Tom is the best spring rider of the last twenty years," he said. "But now he needs to try and win Milan-San Remo and the Giro di Lombardia like I did."
> 
> The man has a point. That would be mind blowing, and shut De Vlaeminck up for good.


give a rats ass about MSR and Lomardia?
Belgians love Flanders and Roubaix


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*most P-R specialists don't*



Special Eyes said:


> Tom was simply awesome that day. And he did not wear any gloves!


they want to feel the stones


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*really? at what sectors?*



davidka said:


> They did attack, just not when Boonen was there to participate.
> 
> My hypothetical scenario has Boonen getting caught by the group. IF that had happened I don't know if he would've been able to cover the counters.


because the only one who tried was Boom. He went solo, Flecha or Ballan did not try to go it alone.
none of those guys could have dropped Boonen had he been with them or not. Had he not decided to go solo, he could have sat in with them and crushed them on the velodrome. That fact that Boonen went when there was really no reason for him to, is what made the exploit so great. He could have stayed with the group and crushed them in a sprint, he could have gone solo @ l'Harbe but no, he goes @ 50K out and no one, not even the group could reduce his lead. At some point in your life you will understand the greatness that was unveiled, that was not only a great win, but a great win with the utmost of panache


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

davidka said:


> If he were caught he would've had to answer attacks from Boom, Ballan, and Flecha. If he were strong enough to cover those after being caught, then he wouldn't be caught in the first place. Sitting in the pack would put him in contention for the sprint for 4th imo.


That's one hell of an IF.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> At some point in your life you will understand the greatness that was unveiled, that was not only a great win, but a great win with the utmost of panache


I've never disputed the quality of his win.


----------

